# Where's Mark all forums read link ?



## eva2000 (May 26, 2013)

IPB usually has a mark all forum/topics read link, but seems vpsboard.com's IPB style has removed it or moved it ?

Bring it back please


----------



## Ivan (May 26, 2013)

You click this 




button beside the forum category name  

Psst! Be sure to hit the Thanks button, hehe


----------



## rds100 (May 26, 2013)

Yes, but this is just for that forum? There should be a global "mark everthing read" link.


----------



## MartinD (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, it just doesn't appear to be available on this particular skin. I think Curtis is looking to have it added


----------



## eva2000 (May 26, 2013)

Ivan said:


> You click this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did know about that one thanks !

stick global mark read would be nice


----------



## vanarp (May 26, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> stick global mark read would be nice


If you switch to mobile theme there is Mark All Read when you click on the icon on top right corner.


----------



## mikho (May 26, 2013)

In the beginning there was a "mark all as read" link in the footer. Some time ago, this link was changed to a "new content" link instead.


So it should be possible to bring it back.


----------



## shovenose (May 26, 2013)

There was a link before... (as mikho said)


----------



## eva2000 (May 26, 2013)

tried mobile style but it's broken for me in chrome 26 browser...


1. no mark all read link


2. no menus work clicking on them does nothing including clicking full version link at bottom of page - I am now stuck in mobile style with no way out ! I did try clearing all cookies and as guest i see proper desktop theme. But once i log in, i am stuck back in mobile style !


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 26, 2013)

Alternately:  Instead of Mark All Read, a more helpful addition would be the option to mark a thread as "Do Not Follow", where it will no longer be listed in the View New Content option.  Starting to get tired of reading threads where people are trying to drag traffic to their offsite forums about VPSes when I'm already on a perfectly fine forum about VPSes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2013)

Bookmark this.

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=markasread&marktype=all


----------



## mikho (May 27, 2013)

Daniel said:


> Bookmark this.
> 
> http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=markasread&marktype=all


 Sorry, you don't have permission for that!

Probably trying to mark everything as read for your account


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2013)

Check the top/menu.

Just added a new tab up there today.


----------

